# MariaDB-Zugriff mittels Java SE



## hme143 (25. Mai 2019)

N'abend zusammen,

ich suche nach einem ersten Ansatz, wie man mittels Java SE auf eine DB in MariaDB zugreifen kann.
Sprich DB laden und Tabellen anzeigen und editieren.

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## Robat (25. Mai 2019)

Siehe zB hier.


----------



## mrBrown (25. Mai 2019)

About MariaDB Connector/J
					

LGPL-licensed MariaDB client library for Java applications.




					mariadb.com


----------



## Dukel (25. Mai 2019)

JDBC.


			EinfÃ¼hrung in Dateien und DatenstrÃ¶me
		



			Lesson: JDBC Basics (The Java™ Tutorials > JDBC Database Access)


----------

